# Fish Fry, A Good Time Had By All!



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great time talking with all the fellow 2 Coolers... Way too much food, and lots of good stories and tales. Thanks, to Kickapoo Duke and all who contributed!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Something came up. I also did not make it to Galveston this morning. Sounds like I missed out.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Kickapoo Duke! Very nice place! Thanks to you and all the hosts.

Well, I met another 10-12 2coolers, only about 22,900 active 2coolers left for me to meet. 

I'll post the greens recipe as promised.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Turnip Greens (substitute Kale, Mustard, or Collards if you like better) 
Ingredients:

2 tablespoon bacon drippings (option, chop 5 pieces of bacon into small pieces)
2 to 3 ham shanks or a meaty ham bone or ham hocks
1 1/2 cups chopped onion 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
Root vegetables chopped (turnips, rutabagas, carrots or all three)
2 pounds turnip greens, thoroughly washed, tough stems removed, coarsely chopped (I use 2 bags of the prewashed/prechopped greens in the bag, found in grocery store near the bagged salad)
32 oz box of chicken broth 
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 chopped jalapeno (optional)
salt and pepper, to taste (taste first, usually does not need any additional salt if cooked with ham or ham hock)

Preparation:
In a large pot or Dutch oven, heat bacon drippings over medium heat. Add the onions (and optional jalapeno), cook, stirring, until onions are wilted. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute longer. Add the chicken broth and root vegetables bring to a boil. Add the greens, a few handfuls at a time, adding more as the first batch wilts. Reduce heat to medium-low; add Worcestershire sauce. Cook covered, for 30-45 minutes or until roots and greens are tender.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What a great time. Duke was a perfect host, Roger did the thing on the fryers. All of those beautiful 2cool wives did a fantastic job preparing and and policing the table.
I would like to thank every one by name on this post but I found out when I got home that Dr. Old Timers Decease had not done a very good job of taking notes.
But let me assure all that I had a wonderful time and deeply appreciate all of the fellowship and stories. (I am not sure if I believe them all but great stories none the less)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Duke did us right, I had a very good time and the hospitality was great.

"and stories. (I am not sure if I believe them all but great stories none the less)" Quote the Sunbeam.

_One time, at band camp!_

We might need to go back and help Duke drag all of those fish carcasses out of his deck we caught today,...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> The Duke did us right, I had a very good time and the hospitality was great.
> 
> "and stories. (I am not sure if I believe them all but great stories none the less)" Quote the Sunbeam.
> 
> ...


And thanks to your story about the boy (you son?) with you catching an alligator gar, I am now officially a bad dad. sad3sm

My youngest son had been talking all morning about catching an alligator gar and I had him convinced that they were nearly impossible to catch, then you told the story.  He was on the edge of his seat listening to you and giving me the stink eye. :wink:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lone Eagle was good enough to give us a first hand look at the " Duct Tape Rig" and it was cool, so I feel obliged to share the secret weapon I have have for crappie too.
It is a 3/0 gold Aberdeen hook tied to 4lb test on a 5' ultra light spinning rod. toss it out and let it pendulum back to the boat with just enough line out to swing a little above the crappie school. That caught more crappie than any other rig we tried last year. We lay the rod on the side of the boat and watch the line, a crappie will usually take way it to the side and you can hook up when it has taken it off to one side a good ways.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks goes to Duke for allowing us to have this fry at his place, it was very nice of him to offer and he has a great place for it. Thanks to everyone who cooked or brought food already prepared, it was great and the desert table was awesome.
This was our first outing with the group, we enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to seeing you all on the water soon.

Thanks to Essayons75 for the 2/cool sticker for our boat and will be in place shortly.


P.S. I cant beleive that SS and Sunbeam had a hard time accepting all those fish stories as the absolute truth. LOL


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Had a great time today it was good to put a face to the names.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those were terrific greens essayons75.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thanks to my friend Duke*

:fishuke you were a great host, and we thoroughly enjoyed being with everyone today. Of course the food was great, and so much of it. the nanner puddin was great, fish, ohhhhhhh. I'm waiting for the next halibut and salmon run out at Pine Island. All was good. Especially being with new friends. The LL group of 2coolers is really absolutely too cool!
Clarissa had some requests for her recipe for the bread and butter pickles, so here it is.

Bread and Butter Pickles

6 large cucumbers, sliced (she used her mandolin, verrrrrrry thin)
4 onions sliced (also very thin)
1/4 cup salt
1 pint white vinegar
3/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon celery seed (when you send out hubby to get this stuff, he'll go crazy finding it)
1 teaspoon mustard seed (same here)

Use fresh cucumbers; wash and slice. slice onions. Mix vegetables with salt and let stand 1 hour

Drain and rinse with 2 cups cold water. Combine vinegar, sugar, celery and mustard seedss and heat to to boiling. Cook 3 minutes

Pack vegetables into jars, add hot vinegar mixture, leaving 1/4" headspace. Seal at once and process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

Enjoy. Clarissa says bon appetite.

Cool and store.

GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Great time and great food, thanks! People were more than happy to share some tips and secrets. I learned that the duct tape rig had very little to do with duct tape. I'll say no more. We went up the creek twice (once with Stewman and once with Duke/Roger/Ruth) to show us where to catch crappie, saw the waterfall, and several locations described in The Deliverance. Gbird also showed us his crappie tackle, so now we are much more comfortable going into our first crappie season. Thanks again!

Danny O

Green to all fish fry attendees! if the system will let me.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

We fully enjoyed today's fish fry at Duke's today. Seems as if everyone enjoyed themselves. Thank you Duke for all your hospitality and thank all the 2coolers. All was good. 

Wow, about the next item and I quote:

"Best I figure, there were 3,330 Stripers caught, 11,333 Whites, 956 Catfish, 6,456 Crappie and 76 LMB caught today at Duke's place. Best fishin hole on this lake."

Ruth and I are very proud to be a part of this group of good people.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke, you have a beautiful place with the best view on the lake. Thank you so much for sharing your place with us. You were a great host.
It was great to see old friends and meet some new ones too. The Lake Livingston 2Coolers are something special. The food was excellent as usual. Thanks to Lone Eagle for frying up all the vittles and all those who prepared the great food. The meal was fit for a king and the desserts, OMG! 
I know better than to believe all the tall tales that were told but they were all well delivered. I missed the crappie tackle "secrets". Shadslinger, if you could email them to me I would appreciate it. My dad and I had a great time and are looking forward to the next one.
RT and RTD


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> Kickapoo Duke, you have a beautiful place with the best view on the lake. Thank you so much for sharing your place with us. You were a great host.
> It was great to see old friends and meet some new ones too. The Lake Livingston 2Coolers are something special. The food was excellent as usual. Thanks to Lone Eagle for frying up all the vittles and all those who prepared the great food. The meal was fit for a king and the desserts, OMG!
> I know better than to believe all the tall tales that were told but they were all well delivered. *I missed the crappie tackle "secrets". Shadslinger, if you could email them to me I would appreciate it.* My dad and I had a great time and are looking forward to the next one.
> RT and RTD


Potlicker! :biggrin: or pot liquor where we were raised. I had some today from the turnip green pot! :wink:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Potlicker! :biggrin: or pot liquor where we were raised. I had some today from the turnip green pot! :wink:


Speaking of pot liquor, your greens were so popular that they were all gone by the time I got to them. I guess you will just have to make some more! 
I need to make sure that they are worthy of all the accolades they are receiving.:biggrin:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

GoneFish'n said:


> :fishuke you were a great host, and we thoroughly enjoyed being with everyone today. Of course the food was great, and so much of it. the nanner puddin was great, fish, ohhhhhhh. I'm waiting for the next halibut and salmon run out at Pine Island. All was good. Especially being with new friends. The LL group of 2coolers is really absolutely too cool!
> Clarissa had some requests for her recipe for the bread and butter pickles, so here it is.
> 
> Bread and Butter Pickles
> ...


Great onion and cucumber recipe. I'm send Angela to Clarrisa's house (your house) to learn how to can (sterile jar) pickles. Angela raved about them! I loved them! I need to cook some field peas to put a scoop top. Great stuff!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My thanks to everyone who showed up today and sorry I missed those that couldn't make it. We had a great time.
In the way of fish, we had: catfish, white bass, striped bass, black bass (caught today by Reel Time and her Dad, Ernie) halibut, and salmon. Special thanks to Brian(Matsuflyer) for bringing all the cold water fish. We had it grilled and fried, none of us ever tried fried salmon before but it was great; so much for salmon being so healthy! I thank everyone for all the food they brought and my biggest thanks to Roger and Ruth for all the work they did preparing and frying all the fish and much more. Everyone else did all the work, all I did was supply the location.
I really blew my diet today and tried to give away as much food as possible so I wouldn't be tempted further. I told Ty(essayons75) that I liked greens, thinking there would be plenty left over for me--wrong.
Rocket34 (David, right?) tell your wife I didn't try to get rid of the little bit of black eyed pea salad that was left--I kept that for me!!!
I tried to get pictures of everyone as they arrived and will try to post tomorrow so those that weren't there can put faces with names.
Stewman will probably surprise you as he did me!!!
Thanks again to everyone for making it a fun get together
Duke


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Diet? Dude, leave that to us fatties, skinny boy!! 

We had a GREAT TIME today!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm thinking Roger, Lone Eagle, might need a new nickname. I'm thinking something along the line of: Flash!!!! or Ignite!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

He was just showing off and getting attention LOL It worked! How about FLAME?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm thinking Roger, Lone Eagle, might need a new nickname. I'm thinking something along the line of: Flash!!!! or Ignite!!!


Jerry Clower's cousin Claude Ledbetter, "are you going to argue, or fish?"


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Had a super, fantastic time @ the fish fry! Great food, great people, great fish'n stories!! Thanks Duke for organizing the event and renting your place out for the day! Can't wait to hit the Crappie holes in your neck of the woods very, very soon!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My Count is 43 people, 6 dogs, 1 cat


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm thinking Roger, Lone Eagle, might need a new nickname. I'm thinking something along the line of: Flash!!!! or Ignite!!!


 I like "Flash".


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I had put that plastic down so grease "splatters" wouldn't get on the cement. You can see how well that worked after the "flash". That wet spot is grease and there is no plastic underneath it because it is melted!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Roger did a great job, even with the flash! Only thing he does better than cooking (or eatin') is fishin' LOL


----------



## matsuflyer (Apr 11, 2006)

*Stuffed*

Thats what happens on grill duty:biggrin: Although I couldn't meet a lot of you, I sure appreciated all the friendly conversation. I can't wait for the next flash/grill/fry. I was there for the crappie lesson rig and swing method. Now all I have to do is watch football and celebrate by going to the river:wink:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Picture of fish fry*

I'll start adding pictures. My apologies to anyone whose name I get wrong, or misspell, or whose name I didn't get.

1. BueyesCowboy--Ken
2. Eassyons75--Ty and his group (sorry I didn't get all the names)
3. Fishon21--Terry (or is it Perry?)
4. FredG--Fred and Donna
5. Lee Sprott
6. Gbird--Glen and May


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

1. Lone Eagle--Ruth and Roger
2. LuckyD--Don and AKW96--Alan, my fishing buddy Kip in background
3. LX22f/c--Robert, Marion and the girls
4. Matsuflyer--Brian, the halibut and salmon man
5. Neighbors--Pam and Bruce
6. Nick and DBullard


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Pet Spoon--Jenny, DannyO, Kelsie; their Aggies didn't lose this week (they didn't play)
Reel Time's Dad--Ernest, Reel Time--Carol
Rocket34--David, Scott, Sally
Shadslinger--Loy and Susie
Stewman--I told him he wasn't Stewman; Stewman was a small greyhaired guy with a grey beard; but that's his neighbor he always takes pictures of with their catch
Sunbeam--it wasn't a good day for our burnt orange!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

TBone--Glen and Marge, with Marty and Missy


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i really enjoyed the get together too. thanks duke and those that attended for a wonderful time.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sure had a good time, enjoyed meeting everyone.Thanks again duke.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Fully enjoyed ourselves. Thank all of you for a great time.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It was a great time, and I noticed some of our old regulars couldn't make it. Maybe they can be at the next one!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

To all! I enjoyed this event to the fullest!.. Thanks to Duke for hosting the event! I look forward to seeing all of you again!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I need to tell everyone that the widow lady from across the street came over after everyone left and wanted me to thank everyone for making her day. She said she loves to see that many friends getting together and having a good time and at the same time behaving themselves so well.


----------



## fredg (Jan 1, 2010)

We had a great time. Special thanks to the cooks and to Duke for for opening up his great home so it could happen.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fredg said:


> We had a great time. Special thanks to the cooks and to Duke for for opening up his great home so it could happen.


X2 and what a great side note Duke, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Duke and all that helped out. I wish I could have gotten there earlier.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Duke for a great afternoon. We really enjoyed meeting everyone. Sorry we could not stay longer, sounds as though we missed the "good" stories and "show and tell".

Becki is out of town for a few more days. I will post the backeyed pea salad recipe as soon as she returns.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*New found fishing friends*

Hey duke

You can call me terry, jerry, perry, jr, just dont call me late for supper.
First name : Terry

I want to thank everyone that pulled the whole thing together.

Special thank's to matsuflyer for the hailubut and salmon and essayons75
for the stickers.

I had a great time sorry for getting there so late, but i worked the night
before and had to get some rest before making the drive.:texasflag


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Just glad you were able to make it Terry


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

It really was a good time for all that showed up. Duke, your gracious hospitality would be a tough act to follow. As has been expressed by many folks here, we all thank you so much.
Getting all the fishing expertise together, and for the ones who really do know a lot about fishing, to offer some of us tips was appreciated. Now if one could have heard " all " the fishing stories that was told that day, would be a great book.
Thanks to all, and it was nice to have met each and everyone.


----------

